# ZW vs KW transformer



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone explain why the ZW transformers seems to fetch three times the money as the KW transformers? I know that it's a larger transformer, but 190W vs 275W seems like it would fetch a premium of maybe up to 2x, but certainly not the differential I see. Is there some hidden attribute that I don't see?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Four throttles instead of two?

If I was Captain Kirk,I would be on the fringe of the universe when transformers are discussed. Mostly I have opinions of operation.
I do have a KW that I am using for the AF trestle. It does supply the umph I need. But the AF doesn't fly. It did many years ago .After thinking about how it runs I wonder if I should check the rollers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess I never considered I'd want that many trains on one transformer, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

IMHO, the KW is the bargain transformer. As I have said before, I bought 3 recently for about $35 ea. I put power cords on all of them, replaced the rollers on 1, replaced the copper oxide rectifiers with silicon diodes, soldered up a few loose connections, replaced some terminals on one, lubricated them, and they are running fine. ZWs demand a premium because they are ZWs. However, 2 KWs is more than one ZW. 380 watts v. 275 watts. 4 whistle controllers v. 2 whistle controllers. 4 train controllers v. 4 train controllers. 4 directional controls v. 2 directional controls I think the ZW looks better than the KWs, and the ZW is one piece v. two KWs, but these are the only things going for it. I plan to stick with KWs. You could also consider 4 1033s as opposed to a ZW. 4 1033s have 4 train controls, 4 whistle controls, 4 directional controls, and 36 watts. You should be able to buy a 1033 that needs a power cord for less than $10. The last one I bought I paid $5. It does not look new at all, but it works just fine. 

Transformers are going for about $0.25/watt these days. This is down from $1 a watt a few years ago. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Errata: 4 1033s is 360 watts, not 36 watts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a KW on the way, but I paid 56 including shipping for it. I picked up a couple of 1033's, and those were about 25/ea a few weeks ago. I have a couple more old 1033's coming, and I'll give them the replacement rectifier treatment as well and that should keep me going in transformers.

I never could get the ZW, if you don't have directional controllers or horn buttons, how do you figure they're a true 4 train control? 

I just wanted to see if I was missing something really basic, but I'll stick with what I have. My only issue with the 1033's is the maximum voltage is a bit lower than other transformers, but that's not a major issue.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If the KW is in good shape and does not need any repairs, $56 is not a bad price. The 1033s are a little high, IMHO, as they are not in great demand. 

About the rectifiers, they will essentially live forever UNLESS you turn the copper disc. That ruins the disc almost immediately. If the copper oxide rectifiers are working OK, I wouldn't bother replacing them.

BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the two 1033's didn't work for the whistle when I got them, so I replaced the rectifiers.  I may end up looking for another good deal on another KW, this one was pristine.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If the KW is pristine, you got a good deal. You may still want to check the rollers. 
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My plan is to open it up and make sure all is well, but I'm on the road this week, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

While you have it open, you might want to lube the controls. It will work so much easier, particularly the whistle control.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No doubt, all of it works pretty well, but I normally do PM whenever I have to open something up, saves doing it later.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Question.

I have the KW working well with one small issue. Whenever I use the "A" control, it also moves the "B" controller. I'm assuming I should lube that stack of washers with the springs, just wanted to make sure that's all I need to do.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think this problem is endemic to the species. The ZWs do it also. The plate between the two handles is supposed to keep this from happening, but it doesn't work perfectly.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is lubing it the cure, or won't that make any difference?

I wondered about that plate.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I see the whole stack of washers and springs moving inside, which is why I figured that lubing that part might be the cure.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

FWIW, I have lubed my KWs, and they work better when they are lubed, particularly the whistle controller. It is kinda stiff without lube.

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll try lubing that stack of springs and washers.


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 11, 2010)

My KW transformer died. I replaced it witha Lionel 1033. I got the train working by using posts U and A. Does anyone know where I should hook the 022 switch voltage pins to? They do not work hooked up to posts B or C.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Reverse the polarity of the track connections. A is the common, the constant voltage should be connected A and C, and the track common is A, the track hot is U.


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 11, 2010)

U should be connected to the center rail and b or c to one of the outside rails. Connect the Power from the o22 switch pin to B?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Yup,
Bruce Baker


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

BTW, what happened to your KW? These transformers are very rugged. It should be repairable.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A should be connected to the outside rails, not B or C. Connecting between A and U will give you 5 to 16 volts for track voltage. You won't like the results if you connect B, you'll get a maximum of 11 volts at full throttle.


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 11, 2010)

ok. Hooked to u and a engine has power and runs fast and good. I tried the 022 switch on b and c. It did not work. the swithches do not work when connected to the B or C. Can the 2 022 Switches be hooked up to the A post while the track clip is hooked up to U and A?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

U has to go to the center rail and A has to go to the outside rail. If you have them backwards, the 022 switches will not work. Do you have lamps in the 022 switches? Are the lamps on fairly bright?

If you have C connected to the fixed voltage plug, and you have 14 v lamps in the switches, the lamps may get hot enough to melt the lanterns. To prevent this, I put a diode in series with the lamp to reduce the voltage.

Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use 18V lamps in the switches.


----------

